# Black Market Mob Cranks / Sprocket



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

I need help in ordering the correct Profile Crank for my Black Market Mob 22.5 Frame. The bike will be used for Pump Track / DJ only. 6.0' / 175

2010 Atomlabs Pimplite Wheels: Rear Wheel is 10 X 135 hub with a SS conversion kit.

Sprocket: Could I run a 30T - 32T or should I stick with a 28T Tree?

*Profile Web Site*: 
Should I order a *Race Crank Kit* (175mm or 180mm Arms, GDH Chrome Moly Spindle 6" RHD); and a *Euro BB CONVERSION KIT*( Everything you need to convert your Profile Race Cranks to an English/European Style bottom bracket - Converts BMX crankset to MTB crankset - Two Threaded Cups, Four bearings, Tube spacers, Cone Spacers, Aluminum Spacers. Sizes 68/73, 73/83, 83/100)?

*Other Web Sites:* 
Purchase a Profile Crank set; and either a Euro BB with a Spindle or without a Spindle?

Thank you.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You will want the 68/73 aluminum tube spacer.

Yes, you want the Euro BB, appears the euro conversion is just that. You of course will need to get a spindle of the correct length. Arm length is up to you. At 6 foot, you may want to consider the longer ones.

Those blkmrkt frames have pretty tight clearance around the chainstays... I would stick with the smaller sprocket.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, Will.


----------



## EricW (Feb 27, 2006)

Treaty_oak,

Check your PM.

S/F


----------

